# Suprise! Fenix E10 Landed - w/Pics



## eprom (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Friends,

Got it from Turkiye distrubutor of Fenix.

Lux Reading: *780 lux* @1m
Tint: *Vanilla White* [I always love the Rebel LED's]
Current Draw: *460mA* with Fully Charged GP Recyko, *610mA* after 2 hours of continuous use [measured over *0,1 Ohm 1% tolerance* shunt resistor to simulate switch resistance and to get an accurate measurment, when measured with ammeter it gives ~550mA]
Reflector: *Plastic OP Reflector
*Lens:* Plastic Lens (Also works as Holder)
* 

















Have Fun..


----------



## f22shift (Apr 13, 2010)

what led is that?


----------



## KarstGhost (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks great! Enjoy! 

Is this new to the Fenix line?


----------



## Illum (Apr 13, 2010)

f22shift said:


> what led is that?



Luxeon Rebel....


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 13, 2010)

Interesting... strange choice of emitters, less Lumens/watt than any of the latest Cree offerings.:thinking:


----------



## vali (Apr 13, 2010)

Maybe to maintain the price down?


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 13, 2010)

vali said:


> Maybe to maintain the price down?



Is it that much of a price difference...?:thinking:
This one is going to have a hard time making my list, knowing they could have gotten either more Lumens or more run time with a better emitter.

OP whats the price point?


----------



## eprom (Apr 13, 2010)

Price for E10 is $40 in Turkiye. [to compare price: E20 is $60, LD10 is $100 here]

Lux Reading: 780 lux @1m
Tint : Vanilla White


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 13, 2010)

Very very interesting.

Odd looking body.
Edits on subsequent text: never mind. :-/


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 13, 2010)

Very interesting, so the tailcap is removable and the body is integrated with the head?


----------



## McAllan (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, it's a funny body.

Wonder whether the anodizing is type 2 or 3. 
It could look like the kind of anodizing you find on aluminum profiles you find at a hardware store etc. Wonder if that's type 3 or what. Much more durable than the kind you find on Maglite but still very different from the type you find on hard anodized lights. Not quite as hard but somehow doesn't chip as easily (not quite as brittle). Hope you know what I mean.

Regarding the emitter. Is the rebel really that bad? I had the impression it was almost on par with XP-E. But I really like the colors of the few Rebel lights I have/had. No matter the tint they're somehow different from the Cree's. Very refreshing somehow. Wonder if they have better CRI or what or just have their peak emissions differently (may some who understand the technical differences enlighten us here).


----------



## Gunner12 (Apr 13, 2010)

Maybe tint is also a reason here. If I recall from a few months back, the Rebels generally have a warmer tint then the Crees. Also difference in output is small.


----------



## derfyled (Apr 13, 2010)

Only one mode ? This could have been an ideal EDC if only it had 2 levels. A good EDC should have a choice of either runtime or output...


----------



## DaveTheDude (Apr 13, 2010)

Gunner12 said:


> Maybe tint is also a reason here. If I recall from a few months back, the Rebels generally have a warmer tint then the Crees. Also difference in output is small.


 
My recollection is that Rebel emitters produce about 4% less light than Q5 emitters. The CRI is slightly better because the color temp is a few degrees warmer. I believe the Rebel emitters are more correctly classified as neutral white (although I've got to admit that describing the light they produce as "vanilla" does a better job of capturing the essence of their output).


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 13, 2010)

DaveTheDude said:


> My recollection is that Rebel emitters produce about 4% less light than Q5 emitters. The CRI is slightly better because the color temp is a few degrees warmer. I believe the Rebel emitters are more correctly classified as neutral white (although I've got to admit that describing the light they produce as "vanilla" does a better job of capturing the essence of their output).


 
Last I checked Color Temp and CRI are completely different things, careful not to get them mixed up. Think: Street lighting, using mercury vapor bulbs……very warm temp “less then 3,000K” But absolutely horrid CRI “from what I remember”.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Apr 14, 2010)

Let me share a few more images...






size compare to Eneloop AA





inside the tube body and tailcap





and of course, a white wall beam shot...




The tint is very nice. Vanilla white? yup! It's also a little ringy.

A copy of the product specifications from included manual...


Philips Luxeon Rebel LED with lifespan of 50,000 hours
Max brightness: 55 lumens
Runtime: 3.5 hours
Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
Uses one 1.5V AA (*Ni-MH, Alkaline*) batteries, inexpensive and widely available
93mm (Length) x 23mm (Diameter)
Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
50.5-gram weight (excluding batteries)
Waterproof to IPX-8 standard
Tactical tailcap switch with momentaty-on function
Accessories: lanyard, *two spare o-rings*, and a rubber switch boot

My current draw measurement is different from eprom's 460ma, one using alkaline measure at 560ma, while the other using Eneloop AA is measure 580ma. :shrug:

Note: 
- Instead of "*two spare o-rings*", the package contains only 1.
- Tested using 14500 Li-Ion (not fully charged) for a few short burst, it's very bright! :duck: *try this at your own risks.*


----------



## rookiedaddy (Apr 14, 2010)

2 more images...

the head with a unique design front lens




the lens material feels like plastic, not sure if it's really plastic, but I've not seen such design in a Fenix light before. anyway, it allow lights to escape when settled bezel down:




pretty cool... :twothumbs


----------



## ozner1991 (Apr 14, 2010)

ive got alot of fenix lights but i think i'll let this one pass oo:


----------



## McAllan (Apr 14, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> Note:
> - Instead of "*two spare o-rings*", the package contains only 1.
> - Tested using 14500 Li-Ion (not fully charged) for a few short burst, it's very bright! :duck: *try this at your own risks.*



Yeah. With my LD05 there was even no O-rings. Others have reported that too 
Oh well. No big deal. Or should I say a deal extreme 

A 3.7 v LiIon is probably a bit too much since It'll go into direct drive. Don't know if the cooling path and Rebel can deal with that. However if it uses similar driver as many other Fenixes an ~3 v supply might be OK. Either from a disassembled CR-V3 (*at own risk!*) or a LiFePO4.


----------



## McAllan (Apr 14, 2010)

eprom said:


> Price for E10 is $40 in Turkiye. [to compare price: E20 is $60, LD10 is $100 here]



That sounds expensive. An LD10 here is typically only around $70-75 including tax which is 25%(!). Remember though when seeing prices on American sites price is usually without tax as their system is more complicated there (although cheaper).

If price difference is linear then I'll sure try one out when they land here around (or from a UK or German dealer).


----------



## waddup (Apr 14, 2010)

55 lumens for 3.5 hours from one AA sounds good.
its like an e01s big brother.
if its as durable as the eo1, it may have its place?


----------



## polkiuj (Apr 14, 2010)

McAllan said:


> Yeah. With my LD05 there was even no O-rings. Others have reported that too
> Oh well. No big deal. Or should I say a deal extreme
> 
> A 3.7 v LiIon is probably a bit too much since It'll go into direct drive. Don't know if the cooling path and Rebel can deal with that. However if it uses similar driver as many other Fenixes an ~3 v supply might be OK. Either from a disassembled CR-V3 (*at own risk!*) or a LiFePO4.



It draws slightly over 1A with an unprotected li-ion.
It is helluva bright. It also gets warm rather slowly. Slightly faster than a XP-G R5 LD10 (mine, lol) running AW 14500.

We hope that it is a Rebes ES. =P Since it is rated @ 1A max current, I don't see why pushing a li-ion in it would kill it. It does have a lot of material to sink the heat.


----------



## nbp (Apr 14, 2010)

I never heard anything about this light til just now! And it isn't on 4sevens yet, not even for pre-order. Something about it is really intriguing to me though. Kind of interesting look to it, and I like Fenix generally. Might be a good backup light, just chuck an Eneloop in it every so often and you always got a solid, decent runtime, easy-peasy single mode backup. Only thing is it looks a little big to me. Could you line it up with a few other lights for reference please?


----------



## fonarik.com (Apr 14, 2010)

nbp said:


> I never heard anything about this light til just now! And it isn't on 4sevens yet, not even for pre-order. Something about it is really intriguing to me though. Kind of interesting look to it, and I like Fenix generally. Might be a good backup light, just chuck an Eneloop in it every so often and you always got a solid, decent runtime, easy-peasy single mode backup. Only thing is it looks a little big to me. Could you line it up with a few other lights for reference please?




Same situation.

The first time I've seen it here.
Once again, I understand how popular lovecpf and here is information much earlier than anywhere else.


----------



## NoFair (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks like a nice light for gifts, most members here would have a better AA light. 

Sverre


----------



## rookiedaddy (Apr 14, 2010)

nbp said:


> Could you line it up with a few other lights for reference please?


how about this?






I just "accidentally" drop one of mine from > 1 meter height, clumsy me... no dent, no scratch, light turns on normal, brightness same as the other unit. all is good.


----------



## 1138 (Apr 14, 2010)

This is pretty much exactly the 1AA light I've been looking for to give to someone. Where can I get one?


----------



## nbp (Apr 14, 2010)

@Rookiedaddy

Yes, thank you, that is a good comparison. As I suspected, it is a bit large. I don't mind a little bit larger light, but I think I would want it to do a bit more in return. That thing has to be as big as a Ra clicky, and it doesn't have the same durability or programmability, or a hefty clip to secure it in the pocket. I don't know if I would spring for that. Maybe at $25, I would. At that price it would be great for gifts; certainly not too large for purses or coat pockets.

Nonetheless, I will be watching for some reviews as these become available. lovecpf


----------



## rookiedaddy (Apr 14, 2010)

1138 said:


> This is pretty much exactly the 1AA light I've been looking for to give to someone. Where can I get one?


i guess most are still on the way to respective distributors. you can check with your local Fenix distributors/dealers.



nbp said:


> ...
> Maybe at $25, I would. At that price it would be great for gifts; certainly not too large for purses or coat pockets.
> ...


yup... ~$25-$26. 
hmm... i wish for a clip too. oh well... with that tint and finishing, it's still a steal.
i had to have it when my local distributor hand me the light, fresh from the sealed package. it fits perfectly in my palm, it comes with easy to activate forward clicky (compare to T-series of late), the finishing "feels" durable, the "trapezoid" thread is very smooth, good amount of mass for heat sinking (tho I'm not sure it needs to as it's only 50ish lumens), thick wall... ok... you get the idea...


----------



## Patriot (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry guys, I'm usually a big fenix fan but I must be missing something with this design. It's quite large for today's stock of AA lights and the single mode still has me scratching me head. I'm wondering what market Fenix is going after with this arrangement.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 14, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> Interesting... strange choice of emitters, less Lumens/watt than any of the latest Cree offerings.:thinking:


It may not be the most efficient but the Rebel usually puts out a nice beam, especially the neutral white.

Although the beamshot rookiedaddy posted is rather :green: compared with the beam from my Rebel based lights or the P60 drop-in I recently built with a neutral white Rebel 90 driven at 800 mA.


----------



## sjmack (Apr 14, 2010)

I actually really like it. I know most people think smaller is usually better for 1xAA lights and all, but I have bigger hands so I like having some size and weight to it. Both fenix lights I own have been great, so depending on the price maybe I will pick one up.


----------



## pseudoblue (Apr 15, 2010)

The E10 may not be something a flashaholic is looking for. You guys may not be satisfied! But I bought it anyway (don't ask me why!! But..). Maybe 
when I saw the beam and the tint for this rebel LED, I went:huh: and got poisoned by Rookiedaddy 

It is just a very simple light. Just one mode, has a forward clicky, battery change from the tailcap only and.. that's it. With the price and size (easy to hold as a forward clicky), I would recommend this light to anyone who needs something affordable, straight forward and easy, with sufficient brightness, just insert battery and click.


----------



## polkiuj (Apr 15, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Sorry guys, I'm usually a big fenix fan but I must be missing something with this design. It's quite large for today's stock of AA lights and the single mode still has me scratching me head. I'm wondering what market Fenix is going after with this arrangement.





nbp said:


> I never heard anything about this light til just now! And it isn't on 4sevens yet, not even for pre-order. Something about it is really intriguing to me though. Kind of interesting look to it, and I like Fenix generally. Might be a good backup light, just chuck an Eneloop in it every so often and you always got a solid, decent runtime, easy-peasy single mode backup. Only thing is it looks a little big to me. Could you line it up with a few other lights for reference please?



Who says this light is only for non-flashaholics? Haha! I smell UPGRADE!

A clip can easily be installed. 
It seems to run li-ion without an issue at all!
You can get a second mode via a resistor in the tailcap.

Viola! Ultra nice, Fenix, 2 mode twisty with a modified L1 UI, pretty bright, deep pocket carry, delicious tint ( but ringy =( ) for ~$25? 
That sounds like a steal! Wahaha!


----------



## LoM (Apr 15, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Sorry guys, I'm usually a big fenix fan but I must be missing something with this design. It's quite large for today's stock of AA lights and the single mode still has me scratching me head. I'm wondering what market Fenix is going after with this arrangement.


 
Feel the same. :shakehead I also dont understand the lack of information at the Fenxi website (no press release, no images, no reference at all)

It seems to be a Fenix attempt to enter the big retail market and a direct competitor to lights like the Energiser Lithium and Duracell Daylite (at least here, in Portugal).


----------



## rookiedaddy (Apr 15, 2010)

pseudoblue said:


> It is just a very simple light. Just one mode, has a forward clicky, battery change from the tailcap only and.. that's it. With the price and size (easy to hold as a forward clicky), I would recommend this light to anyone who needs something affordable, straight forward and easy, with sufficient brightness, just insert battery and click.


Haha... couldn't have said it better. :thumbsup:
a breath of fresh air from greenish Cree of late... 

an update:
according to official sources, the lens is "Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating"... hmmm... :thinking:


----------



## swxb12 (Apr 15, 2010)

LoM said:


> ...It seems to be a Fenix attempt to enter the big retail market and a direct competitor to lights like the Energiser Lithium and Duracell Daylite (at least here, in Portugal).



It would seem so. In the past couple of years there has been a gradual increase of single mode and basic "high-powered" 1AA LED lights introduced into the large retailers in the US. This light would probably make the cut if the price range is $20-30 usd.


Me, I also wish it had a pocket clip. But even without I think it'd be a great light for a non flashaholic, if that + contact has reverse polarity protection.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Apr 15, 2010)

ok... here are some "official" images... :devil:


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pics. 

"Bronze sword-like body cutting profile?"


----------



## rookiedaddy (Apr 15, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> "Bronze sword-like body cutting profile?"


My guess is they are referring to the similarity of the hilt in picture #4. In this case, the light output is the blade...


----------



## Upplyst (Apr 15, 2010)

This could very well be what I am looking for. The perfect gift light. AA, simple construction, single mode. And a familiar rather reliable brand name. With a reasonable runtime on alkalines and a fair price it could be the one.


----------



## LEDninja (Apr 15, 2010)

Outside of flashaholic circles people are used to single mode torches that are inexpensive. Fenix is going after this market with the E (economical) series. E01 AAA, E20 2AA, and now the E10 1AA.
To prevent flashaholics from buying these instead of the higher margin lights lower end LEDs are used. Nichia GS in the E01 instead of XRE Q5 in the LD01. Q2 in the E20 instead of Q5 in the LD20. Rebel in the E10 instead of Cree XPG R4 in the LD10+.
Fenix could have simply upgraded the Civictor V1 with a better LED but the masses are used to clickies. So the new clickie design. A very efficient design. 2 piece body instead of 3. No need to thread the back part of head, front part of body. Saves 2 o-rings (1 on body, 1 spare instead of 2 on body, 2 spare)

I like the tint of the Rebel in my L1T v2.0 RB80 better than the Cree cool and neutral flashlights. So use of the Rebel won't bother me.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Apr 15, 2010)

LEDninja said:


> ...
> *To prevent flashaholics from buying these *instead of the higher margin lights lower end LEDs are used.
> ...


Nothing can stop us flashaholics, not even our wives... 
but i agree with you on the rest... :thumbsup:


----------



## polkiuj (Apr 15, 2010)

swxb12 said:


> It would seem so. In the past couple of years there has been a gradual increase of single mode and basic "high-powered" 1AA LED lights introduced into the large retailers in the US. This light would probably make the cut if the price range is $20-30 usd.
> 
> 
> Me, I also wish it had a pocket clip. But even without I think it'd be a great light for a non flashaholic, if that + contact has reverse polarity protection.



It has reverse polarity protection. =)


----------



## makuyo (Apr 16, 2010)

bought a Fenix E10 just now.. threw a 14500 in it, and enjoying the brightness of a simple light.. voila~!!


----------



## strinq (Apr 16, 2010)

This really looks good but my only gripe is that it doesn't have at least one more mode. 
Maybe a 5-20 lumen and the 55 lumen.


----------



## WadeF (Apr 16, 2010)

It's a sword now? What? Ever bright swordman? What are they smoking over there in Fenix land? I can't even think about buying this flashlight after all that cringe worthy marketing.


----------



## f22shift (Apr 16, 2010)

how much are these? $15? that's what i would guess for one mode and old technology.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 16, 2010)

the one thing I can see I would not like about this light is you MUST carry a second light with this one because according to the chart (constant current regulation) when it runs out of juice the light output falls off the cliff fast to nothing leaving you in the dark.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 16, 2010)

f22shift said:


> how much are these? $15? that's what i would guess for one mode and old technology.



knowing fenix and the pricing of the E01 I would guess about $22 or more when it hits the US based distributors.


----------



## polkiuj (Apr 16, 2010)

strinq said:


> This really looks good but my only gripe is that it doesn't have at least one more mode.
> Maybe a 5-20 lumen and the 55 lumen.



I just got moonlight mode out of 1 with a 50 ohm resistor. It was the same brightness as my Ti Quark on moonlight.

=D


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Eprom for posting about this light that I didn't know anything about before. This just might be the perfect light for my girlfriend's purse.


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 16, 2010)

pseudoblue said:


> *The E10 may not be something a flashaholic is looking for.* You guys may not be satisfied! But I bought it anyway (don't ask me why!! But..). Maybe
> when I saw the beam and the tint for this rebel LED, I went:huh: and got poisoned by Rookiedaddy
> 
> It is just a very simple light. Just one mode, has a forward clicky, battery change from the tailcap only and.. that's it. With the price and size (easy to hold as a forward clicky), I would recommend this light to anyone who needs something affordable, straight forward and easy, with sufficient brightness, just insert battery and click.



*Which flashoholic doesn't look for a new Fenix?* 
It seemed to be like a halvened E20 not only by the name, but the performance: half the output with same runtime, actually a bit longer according to the specs.

Regards, Patric


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 16, 2010)

There must be some reason why it is not advertised on the Fenixlight homepage...


----------



## McAllan (Apr 16, 2010)

They're probably just lazy and their webmaster is on vacation etc. A lot of companies fails to realize how significant an updated website can be.

I agree it looks like a great gift to give to non flashaholics to introduce them to the little wonders. Simple, great output (compared to what they're used to) and very decent run time on ordinary alkalines. If only they will learn to store the batteries out of it when not to be used for an unknown period of time 

May buy one myself. Great cheap light for when servicing car or other dirty heavy duty job which I don't want to put my more expensive light to use.

Btw. A silver colored bronze sword?


----------



## JCD (Apr 16, 2010)

Swedpat said:


> *Which flashoholic doesn't look for a new Fenix?*



This one.

I have a PD30 and a P3D. It's unlikely I'd buy another Fenix, unless it was at a deep discount. The two that I have are generally neither impressive nor disappointing.


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 16, 2010)

So it's a cheapie LD10?


----------



## tygger (Apr 16, 2010)

There's something about this light I really like. Perfect as a gift or loaner light to a non-flashaholic. I'm with you guys on the advertising though. "Bronze Light Sword??" Thats hilarious. :laughing:


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 16, 2010)

WadeF said:


> It's a sword now? What? Ever bright swordman? What are they smoking over there in Fenix land? I can't even think about buying this flashlight after all that cringe worthy marketing.


LOL! Wonder if they share.

If this light is as good as the E20 then I applaud its release. I gave my brother the simple one mode Fenix E20 (2AA) light and he, and I for that matter, loved it. Rugged and bright but less expensive. LED lights like this are needed in my opinion. Most "normal" people will not shell out $50-$100 on a flashlight.

Bill


----------



## rookiedaddy (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm having so much fun with this sword... i mean light... 

















a little update after "nagging" Fenix:
- LED used is Rebel 100
- board designed to run max 3V (in other words, i'm on my own if running with Li-Ion)


----------



## carrot (Apr 17, 2010)

Fenix truly has an excellent command of English and a wonderful marketing team. Just one question, HTF does it look like a sword?


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Apr 17, 2010)

While I can't say I plan on buying one, I do like the idea - a simple, no frills light. For most people that is all they want or need, and fancy UI setups just get confusing and ignored. On the other hand a simple basic light like this looks perfect for all the non-flashaholics out there or as a backup light for keeping about the house.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 17, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Sorry guys, I'm usually a big fenix fan but I must be missing something with this design. It's quite large for today's stock of AA lights and the single mode still has me scratching me head. I'm wondering what market Fenix is going after with this arrangement.





strinq said:


> This really looks good but my only gripe is that it doesn't have at least one more mode.
> Maybe a 5-20 lumen and the 55 lumen.





WadeF said:


> It's a sword now? What? Ever bright swordman? What are they smoking over there in Fenix land? I can't even think about buying this flashlight after all that cringe worthy marketing.


These three posts say a lot of what I'm thinking about this light. I do like the looks of it, but seeing the picture that makes a D10 look small kind of sobered me up a bit! 

Don't know that I'm even interested at this point, but a second lower mode would make it a lot more interesting for me too.

What Wade says about their copy too; can't these companies hire someone who speaks the language that they're translating into instead of these Babblefish type translations!?! I write in Japanese, but then I have everything proofread by someone who actually knows that language as opposed to having learned it as an adult and you'd think they could afford to do so pretty easily. Rant off...


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 17, 2010)

carrot said:


> Fenix truly has an excellent command of English and a wonderful marketing team. Just one question, HTF does it look like a sword?


----------



## ozner1991 (Apr 17, 2010)

if they made it in cr123 id buy one but id guess that would be against the targeted market if they did, no non flashaholic would have cr123s


----------



## DaveTheDude (Apr 17, 2010)

This is in response to the speculation about the market Fenix is targeting with the E10...in early 2009 I was corresponding with the Fenix design team about incorporating neurtal white emitters in lighter-weight products for outdoor sports applications. Among the tidbits disclosed to me was the statement that Fenix had several different prototypes in development, intended for sale in developing countries at lower price points, using AA primary cells. (Think Civictor-style lights; simple interface; reasonable runtime, etc.) The E10 just may be one of the fruits of that effort. This is just speculation on my part, but it would be consistent with Fenix' general product development philsophy.


----------



## swxb12 (Apr 17, 2010)

To best honest I had really high hopes that this would be the AA-version of the E01 when I first saw the thread and photo. I could use an AA-alkaline vampire at home, but my original CMG Infinity will do for now.

Probably no brick & mortar market for a "wimpy" light, if that's Fenix's target.

I can still dream about a Valiant Concepts Arc-AA body for the E01 though...I'd buy that for sure.


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 17, 2010)

carrot said:


> Just one question, HTF does it look like a sword?


 
It could look like a light sabre. It could..........

Bill


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 17, 2010)

Hitthespot said:


> Most "normal" people will not shell out $50-$100 on a flashlight.


Hey, I resemble that remark! :thinking:


----------



## 1138 (Apr 17, 2010)

DaveTheDude said:


> Among the tidbits disclosed to me was the statement that Fenix had several different prototypes in development, intended for sale in developing countries at lower price points, using AA primary cells.



Is this perhaps why the light hasn't shown up at any US or Canadian dealers?


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 17, 2010)

The window totally looks like they raided a watchmaker's crystal bin


----------



## shark_za (Apr 18, 2010)

Target marketing at its best. (well once they sort out the Engrish) 

I'd rather buy this than the Maglite XL100. Its aimed at the basic user that just wants a quality torch, no blinding output just solid runtime and reliable performance. 


Same market segment.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 19, 2010)

swxb12 said:


> To best honest I had really high hopes that this would be the AA-version of the E01 when I first saw the thread and photo. I could use an AA-alkaline vampire at home, but my original CMG Infinity will do for now.
> 
> Probably no brick & mortar market for a "wimpy" light, if that's Fenix's target.
> 
> I can still dream about a Valiant Concepts Arc-AA body for the E01 though...I'd buy that for sure.


Me too. I could use atleast 5. I already got 3 E01's. 

Guess I'll have to do with my home made AA vampire, dodgy soldering and all..


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 19, 2010)

i like it for some reason. i gotta get at least one.

good gift light too.


----------



## garden (Apr 21, 2010)

Good price, this is probably designed to compete with iTP.

I like how they used a clicky tailcap, better than LD01 (probably, just assuming), this would be much easier to operate as a keychain light than the LD01 or E01.


----------



## choombak (May 26, 2010)

DaveTheDude said:


> This is in response to the speculation about the market Fenix is targeting with the E10...in early 2009 I was corresponding with the Fenix design team about incorporating neurtal white emitters in lighter-weight products for outdoor sports applications. Among the tidbits disclosed to me was the statement that Fenix had several different prototypes in development, intended for sale in developing countries at lower price points, using AA primary cells. (Think Civictor-style lights; simple interface; reasonable runtime, etc.) The E10 just may be one of the fruits of that effort. This is just speculation on my part, but it would be consistent with Fenix' general product development philsophy.



I guess that may be it -- focus on developing countries. I am from India, and I know it firsthand - the costliest and best Eveready lights we get cost ~$4. Anything above that is "frowned" upon, and will never sell in the mass market of India, because the association of high cost with a flashlight is simply not there. It is okay to spend $10 on a meal at a good restaurant, but spending $10 on a flashlight? This psychological block is very difficult to cross.

Fenix tried setting shop in India, but the flashlights were so prohibitively costly, that they must have sold hardly anything (see fenixlights.in). The E01 costs Rs. 1100, which is ~$23 and is the "entry" level light they had. 

So I agree that they are moving towards making simple lights that cost less, and hopefully sell well in a country like India.

-Amarendra


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 15, 2010)

I dont suppose this come with a clip does it?

Does anyone know if a zebralight clip will fit on one of these? 

I've mentioned this to a few non-flashlight-holics now and it seems they are sold on the long runtime and the one mode. The strange people they are


----------



## etherealshade (Jul 15, 2010)

The one I've got did not come with a clip, nor does it fit the clip for my H501. It might fit the clip from my H60, but it's probably too skinny. However, it's got two holes in the tailcap for a lanyard that look like they'd be perfect for a Nitecore clip:






I don't know what size the Nitecore clip's holes are, and the clip would rub on the body when changing batteries, but otherwise it could be a perfect fit.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Aug 10, 2010)

Decided to run one of my Fenix E10 with AW 14500... that's 1.2V above Fenix unofficial limit (3.0V). After 1 week of EDC and evening walk with momentary on and constant-on of 2-5 minutes, here are some findings:

1. using cigar grip style, the light gets very hot, to a point that after my evening walk I found some glue leak inside the positive terminal. Cleaned and all is well.
2. with full-hand holding style, the heat gets dissipate faster thru our hand and no more leaking glue.
3. brightness is...brighter than LD10 R4 Turbo... about the same as MaelStrom 200 lumens... and really very nice creamy white tint 

so far no  yet... so... you are on your own if you decides to do the same...  for me... the extra 150 lumens and very nice bright creamy white tint is worth the risk!

oh... btw... it draws approx. 1.1A on AW 14500.


----------



## chanjyj (Aug 10, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Sorry guys, I'm usually a big fenix fan but I must be missing something with this design. It's quite large for today's stock of AA lights and the single mode still has me scratching me head. I'm wondering what market Fenix is going after with this arrangement.



I'm a Fenix fan too - infact I used to test their lights for a short while last time.

I think I understand fenix's nomenclature: the "E" line is the budget lights.
The "L", "P" is for professionals.
The "TA, TK" is for military, law enforcement etc.

"L" and "P" are differentiated by battery (L=AAA or AA, P=CR123).
What differentiates the TA and TK is still a mystery to me though. But then again, there are only 3 TA lights around and maybe there will be no more production TAs.(TA30, TA21, TA20)


----------



## chanjyj (Aug 10, 2010)

carrot said:


> Fenix truly has an excellent command of English and a wonderful marketing team. Just one question, HTF does it look like a sword?



When I needed to liaise with them in the past, after a few emails in English I would invariably resort to Chinese.

They try hard, you have to give them credit. Well, at this cost level I don't expect SureFire English. (But I'd say many lights are up to SureFire standard)


----------



## rookiedaddy (Aug 10, 2010)

hmmm... i hope you guys won't discount this light just because it's label "E" series... or Fenix made some boo-boo in the marketing... well... I guess you guys can tell that I really like this model...  this is actually one of the rare pearl in recent Fenix releases


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 10, 2010)

I like many kinds of lights, technologies, etc. I have a spot for simple single stage lights that were intentionally designed for alk cells but still produce flat regulated, nice tinted, smooth beamed output. If the price is reasonable in the US, I might grab one. Nice loaner.


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't see it listed at 4Sevens/Fenix-Store.

Is it even available in North America?


----------



## etherealshade (Aug 10, 2010)

You can get them from overseas if you go on eBay; that's how I got mine. They're really worth it, they're great little loaners.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Aug 10, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> I don't see it listed at 4Sevens/Fenix-Store.
> 
> Is it even available in North America?




A few weeks ago I emailed Fenix about the E10. This was their reply.
[hkequipment.net sells the E10. At cpfmarketplace.com, they appear to have received good reviews from the forum members]


"_Hello xxxxxxx

Here is Fenix manufacturer in China.

Thank you very much for your interest in Fenix light.

But so sorry the E10 is designed for some certain area or market, and in America market, there is not this model.

Thanks again for your support.

Best regards!

Sincerely xxxxx

Fenix Service Team_"


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like a good senior citizen light; way overbuilt, on-off simplicity, good balance between "about right" output and runtime.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Aug 10, 2010)

my wife's E10...


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 11, 2010)

rookiedaddy, how is the beam when away from a white wall, maybe 5 ft or so regarding rings? Is the lens accessible? Do you know if Fenix's stated flat regulation graph is using an alkaline cell?


----------



## rookiedaddy (Aug 11, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> rookiedaddy, how is the beam when away from a white wall, maybe 5 ft or so regarding rings? Is the lens accessible? Do you know if Fenix's stated flat regulation graph is using an alkaline cell?


Hello Phaserburn, the following are captured approx. 2-3 ft away from wall... from page 1:




at 5 feet, the rings gradually disappear into the spills, the beam is almost like Quark's XP-E R2. But I do note that these E10 OP reflector are not consistent, some are more ringy at the spills. :shrug: 
Lens are fixed, with a protective ring sitting above it.
I don't know if Fenix stated flat regulation graph is using alkaline cell, but I doubt that, as my test only gives 2+ hours on alkalines and 2.8 hours+ on Eneloop AA. I guess they must be using 2500 or 2700 NiMH for the stated runtime. 

ok.. just finished recharging my AW 14500, now to continue admiring the E10 "very nice tint and bright creamy vanilla white" light... :devil:


----------



## ColoradoClimber (Aug 25, 2010)

Just bought this at REI outlet online and it delivered today. Pretty impressive for $24 bucks, but don't buy this if you are looking for multiple modes and 200 lumens. It is really just a great looking, good performing light as I see it. It has a good feel in the hand and about right for everyday carry.

Compared it against the Gerber Iris ($35), Maglite XL100 ($35), and 2AA LED maglite($25) and it outperformed all those very well. Put it against the Fenix LD20 high and it's not even close (nor should it be). 

Anyway, great light for anyone wanting to ease in to better flashlights.


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got mine. Current draw:
nimh - 560ma
alk - 460ma
nizn - 380ma

So, there is a nice regulation circuit here to keep constant current; draw decreases as voltage increases.

Mine has nice build quality for a less expensive light - more than equal to Mag. The beam on mine is a nice slightly warmer tint, with no artifacts and a very smooth beam with gradual transition. Compared to known benchmark lights, I have no trouble believing the lumen output claims of Fenix.

I'm happy. I like simple, single stage lights just as well as their more complicated, brighter bretheren.


----------



## copperfox (Aug 27, 2010)

You guys are really convincing me to buy a couple!

REI is having a sale on these.  Look for the thread in the "Good Deals" forum


----------



## bspofford (Aug 27, 2010)

$17 "Special Buy" at REI online today. Website not working, but ordered by phone for same price.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Aug 27, 2010)

oh-my, that's a very very good price... 

here is a wall shot comparing brightness using Li-Ion (AW 14500) and Alkaline (Panasonic Evolta)




_note: above is a slightly underexposed beam shot, exp. 1/10, ISO 80, F/2.7, left is using Li-Ion, right is using Alkaline_


----------



## daf3m (Aug 28, 2010)

Why have i never seen any product info on 
http://www.fenixlight.com/product.asp?classid=3&Page=1 ?:thinking:


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Aug 28, 2010)

daf3m said:


> Why have i never seen any product info on
> http://www.fenixlight.com/product.asp?classid=3&Page=1 ?:thinking:




see posts 66, 76, and 86 in this thread


----------



## daf3m (Aug 28, 2010)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> see posts 66, 76, and 86 in this thread



Thank you for the immediate response.

I would expect at least from Fenix to mention these products in their official webpage and simly adding an "*" explaining that are available on specific markets/countries.Bad marketing in my opinion.

Regarding the flashlight ,i like it


----------



## bhds (Aug 28, 2010)

Just stumbled on the thread. This might be the light that I have been looking for quite a while. http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=183784
Looks like REI is the cheapest place to buy it??


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Aug 29, 2010)

bhds said:


> Looks like REI is the cheapest place to buy it??




As far as U.S. and international retailers that carry the E10 and ship it to the U.S., I think REI, hkequipment.net, and ebay still might be the only options. Based on that, then the answer is yes.


----------



## nanotech17 (Aug 30, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> oh-my, that's a very very good price...
> 
> here is a wall shot comparing brightness using Li-Ion (AW 14500) and Alkaline (Panasonic Evolta)
> 
> ...



RD,
if run the light with 14500 cell long enough you can see the rebel dots in the beam,that shows you that the REbel LED is suffering from overheating oo:


----------



## rookiedaddy (Aug 30, 2010)

nanotech17 said:


> RD,
> if run the light with 14500 cell long enough you can see the rebel dots in the beam,that shows you that the REbel LED is suffering from overheating oo:


ahh... ok... will take note of this. so far I've tested a max of 5+ minutes burst (with hand holding it)... but in normal use, no more than 3 minutes burst on 14500. Will definitely report back here if any anomaly develop... thanks mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## tylernt (Aug 30, 2010)

I see someone reported 2hrs runtime on alkaline. Is that when it falls out of regulation, when output falls to 50%, or when it's dead?

I'm curious when the E10 falls out of regulation on an alkaline. I'm considering getting a few as gifts to non-flashaholics, which means they'll be run on alkalines.


----------



## swxb12 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hard to capture the real life color that I see through a photograph, but here's a comparison of my recently arrived E10 in between neutral-white Zebralight SC50w (left) and cool-white Nitecore D10 (right). E10: A wonderful vanilla tint that's easy on the eyes inside the house.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 12, 2010)

guys... my sincere apology... I think my previous runtime (2.8 hours) on Eneloop wasn't using fully charged battery... (either that or this is a special longer runtime unit :devil: )

I've decided to run another test using an Eneloop that has rested 10 days after fully charged in Maha C9000 (4 hours charge using default 1000mAh, the last 2 hours is trigger charge to full, for those who are unfamiliar with C9000). Voltage read 1.355V before test.

The E10 started to have visibly lower output at approximately 170 minutes, and continue to decent. At 210 minutes, brightness is slightly lower than Quark R2 low mode brightness... and at 240 minutes... this is the brightness...










I have decided to stop the test at 280 minute, Voltage of cell reads 0.868V.

Can any of you who own an E10 with Eneloop cell verify this?


----------



## Bass (Sep 17, 2010)

I was intrigued by the Fenix E10 and ordered one from HK Equipment. I'm glad I did! This light is a little revelation!

It's nice to have a simple one mode light. I have been running mine on AW 14500 and damn, this Fenix E10 is bright! I mean really bright. It's as bright as Nitecore D10 running 14500. I'm guessing 160 - 180 lumen.

The tint is fantastic, lovely Vanilla white. A bit of a revelation compared to comparable Cree's. The Luxeon Rebel LED in the E10 is nicely centered and I am not getting the ringy beam as posted elsewhere in this thread. Sure there are some artifacts and there is small 'halo' around the outer edge of beam but it is nice and smooth and has a great tint. Did I mention I liked the tint? 

I'd urge anyone to give this a go. Here are some pics:


















http://i624.photobucket.com/albums/tt322/matthewjbass/Fenix-E10_Luxeon_Rebel_03.jpg


----------



## ideas (Sep 17, 2010)

wow looks great, altough I like a more ergonomic design


----------



## tylernt (Sep 17, 2010)

Bass said:


> I have been running mine on AW 14500 and damn, this Fenix E10 is bright! I mean really bright. It's as bright as Nitecore D10 running 14500. I'm guessing 160 - 180 lumen.


Uhh... is that going to make it go ?


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 18, 2010)

@Bass, those are some of the nicest E10 pictures I've seen... :thumbsup:

@tylernt, been running one of mine on AW 14500 for past 1 month+, still going strong... :devil:


----------



## Bass (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks rookiedaddy!

No  so far  The brightness on 14500 is impressive.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 20, 2010)

performed another runtime test last night with Sanyo 2700mAh NiMH. It is noticeably slightly dimmer at ~190 minutes, at 220 minutes, it is about 50% of initial brightness. At 305 minutes, brightness is approximately that of Quark's moon-mode. Stopped the test and took a battery Voltage reading --0.870V. 

A summary:
Using 2000mAh Eneloop :: 170 minutes before it starts to dim, approximately 240 minutes of total runtime
Using 2700mAh Sanyo NiMH:: 190 minutes before it starts to dim, approximately 300 minutes of total runtime


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 26, 2010)

Just pulled the trigger on one of these.


----------



## Orca_kkl (Sep 26, 2010)

With the floody beam, it is a perfect walking light for me. And the tint is almost exactly what I have been looking for: creamier than cool white and whiter than NW, yielding very pleasant skin tone. 

Living close to a REI store, I had REI-Outlet ship one to the nearby store (free shipping to store). Including tax, it set me back ~$22, about budget light price but much better quality.


----------



## Bass (Sep 26, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> Just pulled the trigger on one of these.


 
Please post your impressions of the light. I'm keen to know what others think about it.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Sep 30, 2010)

Has anyone managed to find a flashlight clip that fits onto their E10? I'm still not sure about this light but the availability of a clip may help to sway me...


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 5, 2010)

Bass said:


> Please post your impressions of the light. I'm keen to know what others think about it.


The light arrived today...I really like it.

Not sure what colour it's supposed to be.
I thought it was natural, but when I put it next to my Natural P2D Special Edition Q2, it's more of a silver colour.

I really like the beam, no rings or artifacts at all. 
I wish more companies would produce lights using the Rebel LED.

The tint is cooler than the Rebel 100 in my Fenix P2D Premium 100 but it's not cold either.

The forward clicky is a nice touch. 

The body is about half an inch too long to be carried in the change pocket of my jeans.


----------



## Bass (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Black Rose. Looks like you got good one - no artifacts.

I also wish more Rebel Luxeon LED lights were available. I love the tint on mine and on 14500's it rocks :thumbsup:


----------



## swxb12 (Oct 6, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> I really like the beam, no rings or artifacts at all.
> I wish more companies would produce lights using the Rebel LED.



Wow, I wish I had your E10. Mine exhibits a large dim ring around the outer beam followed by a ring of random bits and pieces of light (artifacts).

Maybe there was a change in lens. I have the plastic lens with bezel.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 12, 2010)

didn't know there was a request to compare the beam of LD10 vs E10 in my visitor message... 

here goes...




Fenix E10 vs Fenix LD10 XP-G R4 (med mode)


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jul 27, 2011)

would like to share my long term over-driven results using AW P14500, ~1 year of running with AW P14500, the unit's brightness is now significantly dimmer. When switching out the AW P14500 and use Eneloop AA, the unit's brightness is ~40% dimmer than a new one that never been over-driven before.

No scientific testing here, but a guesstimate compare to other lights...

```
Eneloop AA         AW P14500
============================================================
New                            ~50 lumens       ~160 lumens
~1 year over-driven            ~30 lumens        ~90 lumens
```

My usage patterns:
- some evening walk, ~5 -8 minutes continuous runtime, ~30 seconds rest, another ~5-8 minutes of continuous runtime
- EDC, short burst of 1-3 minutes


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 27, 2011)

rookiedaddy said:


> would like to share my long term over-driven results using AW P14500, ~1 year of running with AW P14500, the unit's brightness is now significantly dimmer.


 
Ya broke it. That'd be a "no" to the "can it run on a 14500" question..


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jul 28, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> Ya broke it. That'd be a "no" to the "can it run on a 14500" question..


yeah... in fact, Fenix clearly advised not to run it with LiIon cells when contacted... but, it's so much fun over-driving it...  and that's why we need backups...



:devil:


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 28, 2011)

rookiedaddy said:


> but, it's so much fun over-driving it...


 
Be aware that you can get 200 lumens NiMH/490 lumens 14500 in a 1xAA for $30 here. This is the one I like to over-drive


----------



## Ian2381 (Jul 28, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> Be aware that you can get 200 lumens NiMH/490 lumens 14500 in a 1xAA for $30 here. This is the one I like to over-drive


 Thats a bit over rated, 120 on nimh and about 400 on 14500, really bright and quality light for $30.
I think the newer E11 is another option.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jul 28, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> Be aware that you can get 200 lumens NiMH/490 lumens 14500 in a 1xAA for $30 here.


oh yeah... that's an interesting model... been wanting to try their WW version... but don't think 14500 is over-driving it tho... 
anyway... have you try 10440 in a Fenix E05? 
_(edit: psssst... i take no responsibilities if anyone decides to try using 10440 in Fenix E05... I've only done it in short burst of few seconds :nana: )_


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 28, 2011)

Ian2381 said:


> Thats a bit over rated, 120 on nimh and about 400 on 14500, really bright and quality light for $30.


 
I should be more specific, it's nearly 200 lumens with an Energizer Lithium, I haven't actually tried a NiMH yet. And those who have compared note that the E03 matches the Thrunite 1 on a 14500, so that's at least 450 lumens..



rookiedaddy said:


> anyway... have you try 10440 in a Fenix E05?


 
Can't say I have, I need more than one mode in an EDC. But the E05 is still one of my fave choices for the "grandpa needs a flashlight" category.


----------

